
My Husband and I Blew Through $3M. Now We’re Broke - sage2018
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/12/dear-prudence-husband-broke-unemployed.html
======
dekhn
Failure to plan is planning to fail

------
wfwefwef32
being single is a bless sometimes.

